# Granny Square Slippers



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

These are so fun to make and go fast. They are my daughter's favorites even tho she loves all her socks. Good way to use up worsted weight scraps and leftovers.


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

This may be a duplicate. I have trouble with this pic sending. excuse please.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Very nice. Will make good use of scrap yarn also. Thankyou for sharing.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

those are really really cute and look so comfy!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

They are really lovely. I've just received the booklet from my friend in New York with those in and I'm going to make some for myself.


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Leonora, what is the booklet please and thank you.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi, it's called 'Hooked On Crochet! Slippers'. There are 10 pairs to do of varying styles, and it's an Annie's Attic booklet. They have now sold out of the booklets but you can still get it from Annie's Attic website in download form. I think it costs $7.95 if my memory serves me right. There is a pair very similar (to the ones that are posted here) on the front cover, but they are not quite the same height to the ankles.


Schatzie said:


> Leonora, what is the booklet please and thank you.


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Leonora, I checked it out and it is nice. My pattern can be found at:

http://www.bernat.com/pattern.php?PID=4739

It is free to download at Bernat Design Studio.com You need to log in but that's a freebee also and it is a nice site for oh so many patterns. I think their pattern is the true granny and stays on great with the higher ankle. My daughter just loves them and says "keep on making them mom".


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you so much, I have just been and downloaded that pattern. I was already a member of that site so it only took a couple of minutes and I had it. I actually might do your pattern particularly because of the higher ankle for me. My ankles get really cold in winter, so they would be a better choice. Leonora.


Schatzie said:


> Leonora, I checked it out and it is nice. My pattern can be found at:
> 
> http://www.bernat.com/pattern.php?PID=4739
> 
> It is free to download at Bernat Design Studio.com You need to log in but that's a freebee also and it is a nice site for oh so many patterns. I think their pattern is the true granny and stays on great with the higher ankle. My daughter just loves them and says "keep on making them mom".


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

very nice indeed. My reaction was wow when I opened the link.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

These are great - thanks for sharing! Hmmm, I guess I have to learn how to crochet now.


----------



## lap (May 30, 2011)

Very cool!! or should I say warm.


----------



## marymal (May 9, 2011)

Very cute, they look so warm & comfy. Well done.


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

These are so cute, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

really cute, I can see why they are your daughters favorites, thanks for the link


----------



## e-foley (Sep 18, 2011)

Love these can you share the pattern?


----------



## e-foley (Sep 18, 2011)

Just found your link thanks


----------



## babcibert (Mar 21, 2011)

They look like fun to make slippers... thanks for posting the
site


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Dakotashivers (Apr 5, 2011)

I love these...


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Good you found it. In your Avitar,are those mittens or socks? It is wonderfully colorful


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Good you found it. In your Avitar,are those mittens or socks? It is wonderfully colorful


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Sorry for the repeating - sometimes being old is the pitts.


----------



## RhondaP (Jun 26, 2011)

These look like a great project for me to try as I don't YET know how to crotchet. Thanks fo sharing.


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

So cute!!


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

Somone was nice enough to post this one page 1, here it is again -http://www.bernat.com/pattern.php?PID=4739



e-foley said:


> Love these can you share the pattern?


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice. Thx for link.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I am adding these to my "learning to do slippers" list. I have never had trouble with granny squares in the past so maybe these will come out suitable as gifts. I am running out of time, though. LOL


----------



## jpAL2011 (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern. I definitely want to try some. They look pretty and also comfortable.


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

I said right out loud, Wow those are really cute! Thanks so much for sharing, now I have another thing to add to the Christmas gifts I am making this year. Thanks again.


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for posting the link for these slippers. Like someone else just said, I need something on my ankles in winter. Great pattern and pretty, too.


----------



## Bknitting (Oct 2, 2011)

good idea for present


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Those really are nice. The higher ankle makes them look as if they would stay on better as well as keeping your ankles warm.


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks I was already registered at Bernat--------so guess what came up first---"the slippers" thanks M ^j^


----------



## KateMassachusetts (Feb 12, 2011)

I was in a yarn store last summer where they had taken these slippers and felted them. They then added a tassel and beads to the instep. They were really gorgeous all felted. She told me to choose a larger size because felting will shrink them down. Also, be sure to use 100% wool - no superwash either! That's been on my to-do list ever since. Seeing your lovely slippers has just lit a fire under me since it is now getting cold in my area! Thanks for posting.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

At last, something else to to with all those granny squares. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

They look soooo comfty!


----------



## KnockaghKrafter (Aug 11, 2011)

Fantastic pattern - can't wait to try it.


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

Wow, this pattern works up real fast, only took about 3 hours for the pair! Will post pics soon.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

These are darling slippers. I just downloaded the pattern and will make a pair (probably several). Thank you for sharing!  :thumbup:


----------



## heybarb2 (Oct 3, 2011)

very very nice slippers


----------



## MamaKing (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you for posting this pattern... I am going to make these for Christmas for my girls!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Look really cozy and warm would be perfect here :thumbup:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Great pair of slippers Schatzie....

*´¨)¸.·´¸.·*´¨) ¸.·*¨)
Thank you! for sharing!
(¸.·´ (¸.·* the pattern too!

Hugs,

Camilla



Schatzie said:


> These are so fun to make and go fast. They are my daughter's favorites even tho she loves all her socks. Good way to use up worsted weight scraps and leftovers.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

very nice I'm going to make a pair for myself. Thanks for sharing and the idea.


----------



## ArmyKnitter (Jun 13, 2011)

These bring back memories-my grandmother and I made these when I was a little girl.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for the slipper pattern. I love it. With diabetis my feet, especially toes get so cold. I can hardly wait to start a pair.


----------



## Roslyn D (Jun 6, 2014)

How can I get this pattern? I have lost me original pattern.


----------



## Annamia (Jan 7, 2019)

Hi how do I get the pattern for theses granny square slippers?


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

I googled it and found these https://www-allfreecrochet-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/www.allfreecrochet.com/Socks-and-Slippers/Granny-Square-Slippers/amp?amp_js_v=a2&amp_gsa=1&usqp=mq331AQECAFYAQ%3D%3D#referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com&amp_tf=From%20%251%24s&ampshare=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.allfreecrochet.com%2FSocks-and-Slippers%2FGranny-Square-Slippers


----------

